# to the dedicated site attendance



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I want to get the count of folks who enjoy this site. Just one response please and lurkers join. I do not want any side bar conversations to take place here..just if you enjoy or learn from this site say aye and then watch others.... It's ok if it sits idle for days or longer. It is a measure of our success. If you dont like the site just shut the F...up... its a positive response post.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Aye, check it everyday, many times a day!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye Aye Sir! Semper Fi!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

spoil all my fun bro.... 

no tears aye


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Aye was too short so, Aye Aye said the fly.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep checkin in everyday pretty much


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Aye......!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aye .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Uh, do I show up here, day after day?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep - I'm here


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyday.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

present


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Stop every day


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Everyday.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep..


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Here.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not be here if I didn't enjoy learning from everyone here.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Here I am!


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Check daily.... Well almost.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in, aye aye sir!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Aye Aye Skipper


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, I'm in....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Aye, at least once each day


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im here. I check off of my phone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If my computer is on, at work or at home, one window stays open for this forum


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

New guy here, so far lovin' it! I plan on hanging around awhile..


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I take a look everyday.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Aye..........


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Every day SIR!,at least once a day.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

at least once a day


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm a fan!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

At least once a day where I have access


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Check a least daily


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm here about two (2) times a day


MOLON LABE


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Yup! Yup! (Cause Yup! was too short).


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

hoo yah


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Not every day yet close enough. Aye


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aye, try to check the site daily


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

At least once a day every day during the week.


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

aye. frequent listener, infrequent speaker.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Requested confirmation acknowledged.
Copy on affirmative acknowledgment.
Roger on that copy.









I'm present and accounted for.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Check in daily.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Aye..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I visit this site a few times a day pretty religiously and thoroughly enjoy my time spent here very much!


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

aye may not always log in but check regular


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Aye, daily when I can.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I stop by everyday and catch up on my reading. Don't post unless I have useful info that has not been posted yet.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When I wake up.
At lunch (occasionally).
And at night.

I'm a 3x a day guy here. I do it because I LOVE it!
Probably a good time to give the mods a shout out too - Thanks Guys!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I know I don't say much, but I'm here daily.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Everyday. Wait...Aye.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

I check once a day. At least.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

every other day count?

Honestly with all the drive by internet fighting and name calling that occurs, I don't check in as much as I should so as to stay above the fray.


----------



## dpdriver (Nov 25, 2012)

Count me as a positive vote for this site. I dont talk at all but Im on here almost everyday reading and learning from all of you.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Here.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

+++Aye+++


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Aye think I'm here every day...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> every other day count?
> 
> Honestly with all the drive by internet fighting and name calling that occurs, I don't check in as much as I should so as to stay above the fray.


Shoot! this place is as calm as a church social compared to SOME out there.
Check out Survivalist Boards, for example.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont post alot, but I check in daily.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

AYE..wait, did I spell that right...? lol


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeppers


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check in daily if I can


----------



## Jaye880 (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

YEP!
Learned a lot, and hopefully added a thing or two to the conversation.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Aye, at least every other day.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

i try and check the site once a day, but due to my less then ideal work schedule that's not always possable


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Aye, yes, ja


----------

